# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  potato cutlets

## heman

*Ingredient :* 2 Large potatoes 
2 slices of bread 
3/4 teaspoons of salt 
1/2 teaspoons of mango powder (optional ) 
red chili powder to taste, or green chilies finely chopped 
2-3 teaspoons fresh coriander 
finely chopped. Oil for frying *Method:* Boil the potatoes (use the pressure cooker for efficiency), and wearing oven gloves, peel the potatoes and put them onto the plate. Put the bread on a small bowl. and pour just bout enough water to cover. Lift out one slice of bread at a time from the water, squeeze it hard to remove as much as water possible, and drop in to hot potatoes. Ad also the rest of the ingredients except the oil. Mix, and mash well. Check salt and other seasonings, and add whatever is needed at this this point. Divide the mixture into 6 equal bits, and roll each one into smooth balls. (rub a little oil on your palms, so that they don''t stick). As soon as you make a smooth balls with almost no cracks, press slightly, so as to flatten it. Neaten the edges, and keep them covered in napkin papers, until you are ready to eat. When you are ready to serve or to eat, you will just need to fry them. Take a flat fry pan, and put in oil of about an inch deep. Put in as many potato cutlets will fit in comfortably. Fry golden brown on each site, and a slotted spoon will come real handy while frying. As soon as frying is complete, put the cutlets on brown or napkin papers, to dry out the extra oil. Serve hot, with sauce.

----------


## Tulip

I like cutlets, thanks for sharing this recipe Heman. =) I make potato cutlets but the only difference is that I don't add bread.

----------


## heman

Ok tulip.I dont know to cook that much as my wife only cooks here

----------


## Tulip

Yes that's ok heman as men don't cook mostly I guess. =)

----------


## heman

no thats not the case Tulip.i do cook once in a while to suprise my wife and i make very good tea too

----------


## Tulip

Wow...that's very nice heman. Even my hubby cooks sometimes  :Wink:

----------


## heman

thats great .and i always serve tea in bed to my wife the first thing in the morning every day

----------


## Tulip

*Wow! *  
God bless you.

----------


## michealborow

I love potato cutlets, I have made them many time and its absolutely delicious recipes. I just made it before two days , really its done great, I love that test its so spicy and very testy.

----------


## Rolfebourne

I love cutlets so much this my favourite item,I never made any time,but I eat so many time and it's so crunchy and crispy and yummy ,thanks for sharing.

----------


## Tulip

Thanks for liking =)

----------

